# Sticky  Photo 101



## jdwoodschild




----------



## jdwoodschild




----------



## jdwoodschild

Could a mod Sticky this for me? Thanks! Hope every one can get some good advice from this. If you have any questions, either post or email me!!!


----------



## Christine

Wow Jamie, nice!


----------



## Osiris

Good stuff, sticky worthy!


----------



## atlbettalover

very helpful, thanks! i'm about to practice fish photography right now!!! :fish:


----------



## fishpondcoating

Wow! Just awesome. Great work man. Thanks for sharing such a helpful tips for fish photography.


----------

